# Question For You Ladies



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

More and more I visit this section but am more of the opinion that this is the ladies section and I don't want to opine unless it's fairly clear men opinions are wanted or it's equally clear that it's a mixed thread.

Do you prefer men stay less involved in this section?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Of course it's ok for men to post here. Why not?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Ummm, it is a great place to get answers for all the mysteries of a women
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

I always assumed this was the ladies section for people to ask a women opinion on something and if you want a mans opinion you ask over in their section. I never thought of it as a men's only/ womens only thing...


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

I say sure, why not? Enter at your own peril. Heh.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey the more points of view the better.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Mystery 1
Do we want men to post among us?????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Ummm, it is a great place to get answers for all the mysteries of a women
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not possible. Women are an enigma to all mankind. :scratchhead:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Of course it's ok for men to post here. Why not?


I just thought many threads seemed to be for women only and felt I might be intruding.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I like when people are ok with men and women posting in both sections.I think both have a lot of offer in the way of perspective as long as the man hating and woman hating folks don't pop in and ruin it for everyone.


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't mind guys being here at all. I like getting a man's perspective since I sometimes don't understand H at all. Seeing how other guys think helps.


----------

